# Instalación eléctrica para tráiler de comidas (Food Truck) .



## Andres Fernando Lugo (Nov 10, 2021)

Saludos cordiales a todos los miembros del grupo.
Como mencione en el titulo, soy un completo ignorante en temas de electricidad, aparte de lo básico y lógico no tengo ni idea de como montar un simple cableado y menos cosas mas complicadas a mi parecer para el proyecto que tengo en mente.
Voy a invertir en un tráiler de comidas rápidas, quiero dejarlo muy bien pulido y bastante atractivo, con algunas cosas que se manejan en las casas rodantes como televisor, sonido (parlantes etc.) luces, ventilación, wifi, carga de celulares, avisos de luz (caja de luz) y otras cositas tontas para llamar la atención.

Hasta ahora solo cuento con la "caja" que va a ser el tráiler, no tiene cableado de nada, la idea es que el tráiler sea independiente en cuestión eléctrica, no depender de una fuente externa de energía como seria conectarlo a la electricidad de algún sitio, ya que es móvil y estará en lugares donde no hay acceso a la electricidad
He visto videos de casas rodantes que tienen esa autonomía eléctrica que quiero, me imagino que será por tener una batería extra o hay algunas cuentas que hay que hacer para distribuir la energía necesaria a cada electrodoméstico, si hay que comprar algún accesorio, que limites tengo que tener en cuenta y demás que puede que se me estén pasando por alto ahora.
Obviamente el montaje no lo voy a hacer yo, pero si quiero saber a fondo que es lo que se va a hacer para evitar gastos innecesarios, evitar que me estafen en esa instalación, conocer todos los implementos, materiales, grado de cables, que tipo de conexiones, cuales son los que tienen una buena calidad etc.
Se que estoy pidiendo mucho y agradezco de todo corazón a quienes puedan guiarme y aconsejarme con esto.
No siendo mas, que tengan un excelente día.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 10, 2021)

Si eres ignorante completo de electricidad, por tu bien y el de tus clientes, contrata con un profesional.

Además te encuentras con una triple problemática, al ser un remolque un vehículo has de cumplir la normativa de vehículos vigente, la general de baja tensión y la de locales de pública concurrencia por ser un bar.
No dices de que país eres, lee la normativa que competa a tu país y a partir de ahí empieza a informarte.
De nuevo, no es un poryecto apto para "Ignorantes totales" como tu te autodefines.

Si, estás pidendo mucho y diciendo poco:
¿Que es "comida rápida" y como se cocina?, ¿Todo frito?¿Todo a la plancha? ¿Todo a la brasa? un mix de todo ello...
¿Para cuanta gente? ¿Durante cuanto tiempo has de conservar los alimentos? etc etc.

No defines tu caso, deberías de acotar que quieres hacer.

Creo que esto es pregunta para www.forosderestauracion.com no veo relación alguna con la electrónica que es de lo que trata este foro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2021)

Grupo electrógeno propio y un electricista matriculado , seguramente todo deba ser homologado


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 10, 2021)

Para que un trailer para comidas sea eficiente, requiere ser organizado en condiciones, no es solo la instalación electríca, lo es prácticamente todo, hasta la ubicación de los artefactos y la ventilación del mismo, medidas de seguridad, etc.
Además que por ley requieres que determinadas instalaciones las haga un profesional matrículado, ya que sino no te darían la licencia, la organización puede que también lo requiera, o al menos contar con alguien que te asesore.
La cuestión de la funcionalidad y organización de los espacios es algo que muchos tienden a subestimar, se piensan que es una pavada, y luego sale cualquier cosa.

Este es un simple ejemplo:







Hasta los colores a pintarlo también tiene que ser tenido en cuenta, imaginate pintarlo de negro en una ciudad extremadamente calurosa y que el trailer se vuelva un tremendo horno por ello XD


----------



## capitanp (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## mcrven (Nov 11, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


>


 CAPI.... Eso ya parece emulador de RatAmps...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2021)

Es que justamente el audio era un RatAmp no homologado !


----------



## mcrven (Nov 11, 2021)

Y a Hellfire4 le encantan los fuegos artificiales...

Vamos, pibe... ¿Cómo se te ocurre sugerir una garrafa, cilindro, bombona de GAS?

Esos trailers suelen dotarse con implementos eléctricos nomas. Hasta colocar un grupo electrógeno a bordo, es un soberano inconveniente; a menos que sea un equipo industrial, con capacidad de operación de 24 horas X 365 días X n años... y además se deben suministrar tapones auditivos a los clientes y personal.


----------



## J2C (Nov 11, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Y a Hellfire4 le encantan los fuegos artificiales...
> 
> Vamos, pibe... ¿Cómo se te ocurre sugerir una garrafa, cilindro, bombona de GAS?
> 
> ......



Mario es que le gustan los fuegos artificiales por eso la coloca dentro del trailer !!!!

Bahhh, es simplemente el Copy & Paste de San Google 


:


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 11, 2021)

Scooter dijo:


> Si eres ignorante completo de electricidad, por tu bien y el de tus clientes, contrata con un profesional.


Creo que el usuario dejo claro que el no haría ese trabajo, del cual no sabe nada.



Andres Fernando Lugo dijo:


> Obviamente el montaje no lo voy a hacer yo, pero si quiero saber a fondo que es lo que se va a hacer para evitar gastos innecesarios, evitar que me estafen en esa instalación, conocer todos los implementos, materiales, grado de cables, que tipo de conexiones, cuales son los que tienen una buena calidad etc.



Referente al tema, quedaría bien usar paneles solares, baterías, inversores, etc. Lo demás seria
hacer el cableado común, como se hace en una casa cualquiera.

El problema es que el trailer este en una zona donde no le llegue el sol.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2021)

Necesitará un aire acondicionado de al menos 4.500 a 6.000 frigorías , ya que habrá heladeras , hornos , freidoras , anafes , etc. , etc..



Gerson strauss dijo:


> quedaría bien usar paneles solares, baterías, inversores, etc


 
 Con* tantísima* potencia en juego no creo que le alcance la superficie del techo  así que le apuesto a un grupo electrógeno instalado fijo y con arranque eléctrico.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 11, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> El problema es que el trailer este en una zona donde no le llegue el sol.



Esos tarantines, principalmente, laboran en horario nocturno.


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 11, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Y a Hellfire4 le encantan los fuegos artificiales...
> 
> Vamos, pibe... ¿Cómo se te ocurre sugerir una garrafa, cilindro, bombona de GAS?
> 
> Esos trailers suelen dotarse con implementos eléctricos nomas. Hasta colocar un grupo electrógeno a bordo, es un soberano inconveniente; a menos que sea un equipo industrial, con capacidad de operación de 24 horas X 365 días X n años... y además se deben suministrar tapones auditivos a los clientes y personal.


En mi ciudad hay muchos trailers de comida, y hay los que se conectan a la red electrica (previa autorizacion), y los que tienen grupo electrogeno comun. Es mas, habia uno que solo vendia el helado de crema (de los que salen en las maquinas), y cuando arrancaba la heladera, el pobre grupo electrogeno se quedaba muy corto, al punto de casi apagarse


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 11, 2021)

mcrven dijo:


> Y a Hellfire4 le encantan los fuegos artificiales...
> 
> Vamos, pibe... ¿Cómo se te ocurre sugerir una garrafa, cilindro, bombona de GAS?
> 
> Esos trailers suelen dotarse con implementos eléctricos nomas. Hasta colocar un grupo electrógeno a bordo, es un soberano inconveniente; a menos que sea un equipo industrial, con capacidad de operación de 24 horas X 365 días X n años... y además se deben suministrar tapones auditivos a los clientes y personal.



Nunca sugerí una garrafa, puse un plano al azar (*es un simple ejemplo dice*  ) a modo de ejemplo de la configuración de los espacios.
Otra, el tema de la instalación de instalaciones primarias requiere de un matrículado y una inspección, no es cosa de un cualquiera. Instalaciones simples onda colocar un timbre son cuestiones que no las requieren
Si la garrafas fuesen tan inseguras, los equipos de GNC hace tiempo que estarían prohibidos

Estos son planos de trailers de comida






Se puede observar la plataforma para garrafas a la izquierda






Que su uso este prohibido en determinados municipios y/o que haya mejores alternativas, es otro tema que se puede tener en en cuenta a la hora de diseñarlo, ahora, ¿de dónde sacaron que sugerí el uso de garrafas?
Lo que comente es que requiere de mucha organización y cuestiones a tener en cuenta.

Muchachos,* no tergiversen lo que uno dice* 

Esos ejemplos son trailers de EEUU.




J2C dijo:


> Mario es que le gustan los fuegos artificiales por eso la coloca dentro del trailer !!!!
> 
> Bahhh, es simplemente el Copy & Paste de San Google
> 
> ...


Exactamente , es un plano de google, eso es cierto además de evidente, que sea cuestionable el diseño, pues es cierto, a fin de cuentas, en eso va el diseño a menudo, aunque solo fue puesto a modo de ejemplo sobre que se debe planificar bien antes de proceder .
Desconozco como sera el trailer de quien inicio el tema como para aunque sea realizar un anteproyecto 2d y 3D, y claro, eso es además trabajo.





DJ T3 dijo:


> En mi ciudad hay muchos trailers de comida, y hay los que se conectan a la red electrica (previa autorizacion), y los que tienen grupo electrogeno comun. Es mas, habia uno que solo vendia el helado de crema (de los que salen en las maquinas), y cuando arrancaba la heladera, el pobre grupo electrogeno se quedaba muy corto, al punto de casi apagarse


En la mía la realidad es que son atípicos al ser una ciudad chica y la verdad, no son negocio. En un viaje a Nueva York los vi a montones, más que nada dadas las jornadas de trabajo de la gente en los grandes edificios, que salen, se comen algo rápido y vuelven, el tema que aca eso no ocurre para nada, y los edificios no se permiten más de 5 niveles (PB + 4 pisos), los edificios que los exceden, que son dos, fueron edificados antes que cambiase la normativa.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 11, 2021)

Quien sabe cual habrá sido la causa de la explosión, aunque las garrafas quedaron intactas











						CAUGHT ON CAMERA | Buck Buck food cart explosion seen on surveillance footage
					

EUGENE, Ore. - KVAL News has recently received surveillance video on Sunday afternoon that shows the explosion that destroyed the Buck Buck food cart in Eugene on Sunday morning. Buck Buck Food Cart. The video is courtesy of Steven O'Brien, whose wife Kelly is one of the owners of Buildings...




					kval.com
				












						Footage captures Oregon food cart exploding, likely due to faulty gas line
					

The owner of a food cart in Eugene, Ore., says he's thankful no one was injured in the blast.




					www.foxnews.com
				




En una noticia comentan que no se sabe que la habrá causado, en fox news los bomberos dicen que tal vez una instalación de gas mal hecha (fallada), para fortuna, sin victimas fatales ni heridos


----------



## J2C (Nov 11, 2021)

.​


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 11, 2021)

Andres Fernando Lugo dijo:


> Saludos cordiales a todos los miembros del grupo.
> Como mencione en el titulo, soy un completo ignorante en temas de electricidad, aparte de lo básico y lógico no tengo ni idea de como montar un simple cableado y menos cosas mas complicadas a mi parecer para el proyecto que tengo en mente.
> Voy a invertir en un tráiler de comidas rápidas, quiero dejarlo muy bien pulido y bastante atractivo, con algunas cosas que se manejan en las casas rodantes como televisor, sonido (parlantes etc.) luces, ventilación, wifi, carga de celulares, avisos de luz (caja de luz) y otras cositas tontas para llamar la atención.
> 
> ...


Para hacer las cosas realmente bien, necesitas asesoramiento y mano profesional, como siempre, el 1º paso es buscar quien pueda ser el indicado, y eso debes de preguntar a gente que pueda aconsejarte de tal o cual tipo.
Puedes optar por buscar a uno que te ayude con el diseño del mismo y que subcontrate a los oficiales especialistas y matriculados en las instaciones primarias (además que sin ellos, no te daran la licitación). 
Claro, tendrás que sentarte, conversar y ver a que pueden llegar.

Un error que se da en estos casos es que muchos creen que son pavaditas y que no hace falta mano, claro, luego queda como queda


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 11, 2021)

No encontre fotos que se vean los carritos, pero en ésta se ven 4 (de un par mas, y ésto es en mi ciudad, San Nicolas de los Arroyos) carritos de comida (o FoodTruck), de los cuales hay desde comida caliente, golosinas y cerveza...








hellfire4 dijo:


> Quien sabe cual habrá sido la causa de la explosión, aunque las garrafas quedaron intacta


Pudo haber sido una combinacion de perdida de gas, con mala instalacion electrica. Eso justificaria que las garrafas estén intactas.

Creo que al final de cuentas, realizar un carrito de esos, si no se tiene nocion del tema, es mejor dejarlo a los profesionales, siempre y cuando se atengan a las leyes y dictamenes de cada lugar.
Recuerden que no solo esta su vida, sino la de los demas


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 11, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que al final de cuentas, realizar un carrito de esos, si no se tiene nocion del tema, es mejor dejarlo a los profesionales, siempre y cuando se atengan a las leyes y dictamenes de cada lugar.
> Recuerden que no solo esta su vida, sino la de los demas


Amén


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 12, 2021)

Estuvo 7 minutos, lo que tardaría en escribir, revisar y enviar la consulta.... Y ha dado para dos días de respuestas, reproches, debate.... 

Puede que esté consultando en "forodefoodtrackcallejeros" o forosdeelectricidad que sería lo suyo. 

De todas formas sólo quiere un "cursillo" rápido de lo que hay que hacer para que los que lo hagan no le tomen el pelo.

Eso es imposible sin perder meses en estudios y debería hablar con algún funcionario de su país para saber si hay un "proceder" rutinario en esos casos. 

Una vez le pregunté a un electricista por las fórmulas a utilizar para la instalacion del cableado y me dijo "no te compliques, por ley hay que poner esto y esto, no tienes que hacer nada más."


----------



## el_patriarca (Nov 12, 2021)

Otro capítulo de : "si no lo hace el albañil, lo hago yo"


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> De todas formas sólo quiere un "cursillo" rápido de lo que hay que hacer para que los que lo hagan no le tomen el pelo.
> 
> Eso es imposible sin perder meses en estudios y debería hablar con algún funcionario de su país para saber si hay un "proceder" rutinario en esos casos.
> 
> Una vez le pregunté a un electricista por las fórmulas a utilizar para la instalacion del cableado y me dijo "no te compliques, por ley hay que poner esto y esto, no tienes que hacer nada más."



Encima solo contempla la cuestión de la instalación electríca, siendo una de las tantas partes importantes a la hora de diseñar un trailer de comida.
Si esta mal hecha, puede haber riesgo de incendio, además de ser insegura para quien la usa, y claro, si la de gas y electrícidad están mal hechas, como antes comentaron, pues mala combinación.


el_patriarca dijo:


> Otro capítulo de : "si no lo hace el albañil, lo hago yo"


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 26, 2022)

Agrego algo, el libro Neufert, que ha tenido muchas actualizaciones desde su 1º edición es un gran ejemplo de la organización de los espacios arquitectónicos y el funcionalismo de cada uno (cuando uno los diseña, mira el conjunto, los mira individualmente, o sea, debes de ser capaz de ver el bosque y a su vez ver los árboles, y dejar que los árboles te impidan ver el bosque)

Un carrito además de requerir conocimiento en las instalaciones de indole primario (agua, electrícidad, gas, cloaca y desague pluvial), también requiere diseño del espacio. Si recuerda en episodio de Los Simpsons donde Marge vende casas y el Dr. Hibbert esta en una cocina tan estrecha que ni la puerta del horno abre en condiciones, pues les cuento, eso realmente ha pasado.

O el mal diseño de una escalera, que no permite subir un sillón en Friends




Eso se debe al mal diseño de los tramos de la escalera.



Y así termina, con esa mala idea XD

Casi me olvidaba, una pág para que vean de que va ese libro, justo de una cocina





Bueno, sin más, es un link de link








						Neufert PDF 🥇【El Arte de Proyectar en Arquitectura】
					

Si buscas descargar el Neufert PDF 🧿 Arte de proyectar en arquitectura, lo tenemos aqui, Neufert es un libro de referencia ergonómico.




					www.arquitecturapura.com


----------

